# World First Modular Robot For Your Cat



## jmwant

*Did anyone try these?

I found this Pumpkii modular robot on indiegogo, they said this robot with treat rewarding, entertaining, cleaning and anything you need to take care of the cat
Anyone have experience with it? I want to buy one for my cat

Features:*
Wi-fi monitoring by smartphone App.
Feeding pod
Playmate of your pet
Remote control moving


----------



## WillC2

Do you have a link or photoes?


----------



## MilleD

jmwant said:


> *Did anyone try these?
> 
> I found this Pumpkii modular robot on indiegogo, they said this robot with treat rewarding, entertaining, cleaning and anything you need to take care of the cat
> Anyone have experience with it? I want to buy one for my cat
> 
> Features:*
> Wi-fi monitoring by smartphone App.
> Feeding pod
> Playmate of your pet
> Remote control moving


That's got to be the funniest thing hands down I have seen today.

Ridiculous.


----------



## jmwant

WillC2 said:


> Do you have a link or photoes?


this is the photo of that robot


----------



## lorilu

jmwant said:


> *Did anyone try these?
> 
> I found this Pumpkii modular robot on indiegogo, they said this robot with treat rewarding, entertaining, cleaning and anything you need to take care of the cat
> Anyone have experience with it? I want to buy one for my cat
> 
> Features:*
> Wi-fi monitoring by smartphone App.
> Feeding pod
> Playmate of your pet
> Remote control moving


Wouldn't be very nice for the cat would it. Cats are social animals, they need their people to do all those things for them and with them. Anyone who would use a robot, would do better to just get a robot for a pet.


----------



## WillC2

jmwant said:


> this is the photo of that robot


Thanks)


----------



## Cully




----------



## jmwant

lorilu said:


> Wouldn't be very nice for the cat would it. Cats are social animals, they need their people to do all those things for them and with them. Anyone who would use a robot, would do better to just get a robot for a pet.


Thanks, you are right, Cats are social animals, I found that this robot can help play with the cat by APP when we are outside


----------

